# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Planted aquarium on TV.



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

While I enjoy sports, I rarely watch sports shows. My roomate, however is a huge sports fan. While he was watching "the best damn sports show" I noticed in the background on the set what appears to be a planted aquarium. I have seen in a few times since, unfortunately never close enough to be able to tell the extent of it. But it looks like it is a well kept planted tank. Anyone notice this?
jB


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have seen the tank. It looks good, it started out as a sillyscape and has morphed into a nice tank.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i noticed it also. it was funny. i was the only one in the room that saw it, and they thought i had gone mad!


----------

